# Chemical Pregnancies Suck



## ThisTime

no more, that's just all I can say   
H x


----------



## Juls78

aww thistime- you really have been through tx! So sorry- i know how it hurts.xx    
julsxx


----------



## ThisTime

thanks juls, good luck for your cycle. I am so very lucky to have my DS, I will never ever forget that.
H xx


----------



## Juls78

i know but it doesn't take away the pain- we go through so much to get the bfp then to have it taken away is so heartbreaking.

Thanks for your good wishes. 

julsxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Sorry to read you've suffered a chemical pregnancy    I can totally empathise with you as we've experienced 5 early mc/chem pgs....3 naturally and 2 through treatment...that's the one's we know about, consultant thinks I've had many more but I just never test early so we'll never know for sure....it really is heartbreaking to be so near yet so far   

You may not believe it right now but you will get through it....just take time to grieve.  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## SoneaSze

I too am currently experiencing this situation. 

After 5 years of TTC our 1st ICSI on long protocol resulted in Zero fertilisation  , our 2nd ICSI on short protocol resulted in 20 collected, 10 ferilised but only two 5 day blasts grade 3 transferred . The others didn't make the grade for frosting. 
I was shocked and estatically happy to see a BFP on my HPT. I was so unconvinced that I had to do another. My DH and I were so happy last week. All week I had tested BFP  . But over the weekend I began to feel that something wasn't right. My pregnancy symptoms were not as strong, the queasiness was weakening  . Monday was our official test date and as I had feared the result was BFN. I dreaded calling the clinic to tell them what should have been my happy news that had now turned into devastation. The nurse said it was an unusual result to get BFP all week followed by BFN and agreed that it was a Biochemical Pregancy.  

I am so devasted and am off to cry my heart out and try to recover from this. Last week was the happiest ever


----------



## Juls78

well girls it seems like i am going through one again. after a positive on otd less than a week later the test says bfn so looks like a chem preg for me again. I seem to have a problem with implantation- as you know gutted.

julsxx


----------



## baby maryam

Same here...
just been through the experience of chemical pregnancy and it is ugly. You get your hopes up, just to have them all crash down again. 

But, must be honest- this was less painfull then losing my baby in 2009 after seeing the heartbeat twice, and then being told- she has no more heartbeat. That was a killer... it took me a complete year to think about going through the clinic door again.


----------



## LittleJenParker

I'm currently going through a chemical pregnancy, got a bfp last thursday but clinic called monday to say that my hcg levels were decreasing and that it was a chemical pregnancy. Not sure what to do with myself, Just so devastated, it was our first attempt for ICSI. I suppose the bright side of it all is atleast we know that we can get this far.

I'm here to talk if anyone needs me.

Jen
xx


----------



## utb

I had a chem preg at the end in October and your right they suck big time :-(


----------

